# Halloween Season 2011



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey all,
I'm back for the 2011 Halloween Season...not that I really left lol I've been lurking in the shadows for months. So here is an update...

After several painful and expensive tests and specialists the condition of my injury that I had from the week before last Halloween is still present but stable at the moment. For those of you who didn't know I fell down an escalator, tore up my skin with nearly a hundreds little cuts and it got infected then I had a course of medication to fight off the infection and daily trips to the medical centre for painful redressings. Since then it has turned from scabs to scars and been painfully swelling and I've had to use a walking stick to help me get around. It still swells even nearly a year after and I've been told it could for years to come. Maybe the limp will help my character be more creepy for Halloween? lol trying to think positive???

I'm thinking I want to be a classic for Halloween, Jason Vorhees, Freddy Kruger, Leatherface or Michael Myers...Basically, inspired by this video:
Morningside Sanitarium Halloween 2007 - YouTube 

I love it! lol Just as Halloween should be...you make the Trick or Treaters really work for their candy lol Dare they enter your yard haunt? Is the candy worth it? lol I wish I had these guys as friends, a few Trick or Treaters could do with a good scare here. My costume last year did manage to creep out quite a few Trick or Treaters and parents though 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ight-scary-bloody-thirsty-vampiric-maniac.jpg

I love the creepy vibe of that video without resorting to gore well there was some in it I guess lol but it's so simple really...a mask and a prop and they are so easily identifiable...yet I'm rambling now lol I'm thinking Jason Vorhees, check out 7:06 on that video...a girl daring Jason to attack her...very smart _really_...lol Sometimes it comes down to a choice of weapons do I want use a kitchen knife, claws, a machete or a chainsaw on the trick of treaters? 

So, I've pretty much finished Halloween planning not that you ever _really_ finish planning but I did make a quick little model of my yard haunt/maze plan.

The roof spider and stained glass window...both of which I haven't even begun yet...









The Maze, again which I haven't begun...The little strips of coloured clay are the light plan lol...and the white thing is a curtain. It's just a rough example.









And I was even trying with real lighting (a flicker candle in the stained glass window). I got some flicker candles during a recent sale at a discount store for half price! I also got a couple of those um...low budget horror/thriller movies lol $1...I will post some photos in my album soon 









I'm thinking about signing up for the secret reaper gift...I wanted to last year but was too late, the only thing which made me a little hesitant was the $40+ postage fee...but your really paying for the experience right? lol I better hurry up I'll need all the time I can to find the right ingredients for my victim  Especially in Australia since stuff doesn't start coming out in stores until mid September-Late October. I will put up another post once I have officially signed up with a list of likes/dislikes later to help out my Secret Reaper...not that I'm that fussy lol...I don't think...

I hope everyone's Halloween projects are going according to plan *Corpse Bride's According to Plan song begins* Tim Burton references...who can resist? lol

Angelique


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*First off, I am soooo sorry to hear of your unfortunate injury. May you have the speediest of recovery! Glad you found humor in the midst of this situation, shows great spirit and character! 

you have great plans and a true inspirational vision for your haunt! I absolutely love it!!! Wishing you all the best and pulling for you while cheering you on! 

Take care and stay focused! Happy haunting!

Randall*


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks like you have a handle on your goal. Amazing model. I know I'm looking forward to more progress updates!


----------

